# Shooting Looped Compared to Single Tubes



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Been out today doing a lot of shooting, normally I shoot a larger singe tube, but I've been shooting 3/8" steel so I have been using looped 1842.

I'm finding it is more sensitive to being lined up perfectly than a single tube ...... or am I wrong. Once I paid closer attention to where my anchor point was in relation to my sling hand, things fell into place.

Am I just imagining this or have any of you found this to be true ? It maybe just that there is more congestion at the sling end, so everything must be more perfect than a single tube ?

What do you guys think, or am I just nuts ;- )

I'm shooting this on a Mod Daisy with gypsy ties.

wll


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I often use double 2040 on my DK General II and Palm Thunder. When at full draw I put the target between the two tubes.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29576-almost-seems-like-cheating/

How do you like the 1842s? Amber or black?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Shoot nothing but 20/40 looped tubes on my SPS's . Very accurate.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah on looped tubes hold siedways~look between the tubes on the top looped...you should get a good ref point for your target...

works for me any way....same goes for OTT flat band set up....Hold sideways look down the top band...Bingo you gotas hit..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Northerner said:


> I often use double 2040 on my DK General II and Palm Thunder. When at full draw I put the target between the two tubes.
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29576-almost-seems-like-cheating/
> 
> How do you like the 1842s? Amber or black?


I'm shooting the black, they are sending the 3/8" steel out as fast as my green Dub, about the same amount of pull. about 525% elongation on a Mod Daisy sling. I'm going to have to pay closer attention to my alignment to, just like your pics, thank you.



Cjw said:


> Shoot nothing but 20/40 looped tubes on my SPS's . Very accurate.


It must be me and my anchor then !



oldmiser said:


> Yeah on looped tubes hold siedways~look between the tubes on the top looped...you should get a good ref point for your target...
> 
> works for me any way....same goes for OTT flat band set up....Hold sideways look down the top band...Bingo you gotas hit..~AKAOldmiser


Yep, that's the way I hold, I think sometimes I hold my pouch hand lower than I should as I'm always afraid of the bands breaking, so that causes my shots to go high.

wll


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

wll said:


> Northerner said:
> 
> 
> > I often use double 2040 on my DK General II and Palm Thunder. When at full draw I put the target between the two tubes.
> ...


I hold just the ball in the pouch..Some times I give it a 90* degree tweek ,,For my self The lower ear lobe is my anchor point...I have only had 2 break

at the pouch....besides that wearing safety glass's...you might get just a hand slip....TBG I get maybe 200 shots...1/8" tubing close too 1,000 shots..

But I shoot light 5/16" too 1/2" drawpull ia 8 too 10 pounds...And last of all is I check my pouch tie...Best to ya..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## gonene1 (May 24, 2015)

I believe that there is another advantage for the looped tubes where it comes to accuracy ...

I haven't tried shooting more then a 10m distance target , but i always thought what will i do for large distance like 20m or 25m where you need to count for gravity and maybe aim above the target.

with a single tube or flat if you aim higher then the band will block your view of the target , so you'll need to lower your anchor point rather then aiming higher , but with double or looped tubes, there is nothing that obscure your view, and you just aim higher and look at your target from in between the tubes .

Isn't it so ?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Yeah on looped tubes hold siedways~look between the tubes on the top looped...you should get a good ref point for your target...

works for me any way....same goes for OTT flat band set up....Hold sideways look down the top band...Bingo you gotas hit..~AKAOldmiser

Yep, that's the way I hold, I think sometimes I hold my pouch hand lower than I should as I'm always afraid of the bands breaking, so that causes my shots to go high.

wll

....besides that wearing safety glass's...you might get just a hand slip....TBG I get maybe 200 shots...1/8" tubing close too 1,000 shots..

But I shoot light 5/16" too 1/2" drawpull ia 8 too 10 pounds...And last of all is I check my pouch tie...Best to ya..~AKAOldmiser

Yep always shoot with a twist and a tweak and always shoot gangsta style

Here is a pic of my essentials, without them, I don't shoot.









wll


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

I've always thought that looped tubes could pose a problem just by virtue of the shape of the loop. The loop closes as you draw the bands. But on release the loop opens up. I always wondered if that could possibly interfere with the ammo on release.

I prefer to shoot to two single tubes per side rather than a loop.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Never had any problem with looped tubes. MJ won an ECST with 20/40 looped on a SPS and has been a top finisher every year shooting looped tubes.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Cjw said:


> Never had any problem with looped tubes. MJ won an ECST with 20/40 looped on a SPS and has been a top finisher every year shooting looped tubes.


Without a doubt it was me and a glitch in my form or lack thereof.

Check my other post on this site and my shooting today .... I found out what I have been doing wrong for a long time, and it is my pouch height hold position. I was holding it to low as I don't want to get slapped in the face by a broken band .. I was holding the pouch about arm pit level ... I'm now holding the pouch about two inches above my shoulder and much closer to my eye (a difference of about 6-7" in height)....... a HUGE, HUGE, HUGE difference in accuracy and now that the flight path is cleaner my ammo flight it better too. I have had a problem of always shooting high these last many months... I think I just corrected it ...life is good ;- )

I had days where I shot good, but nothing like today, it was like M.J was shooting my shots ;- )

wll


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

I've appreciated following your evolution over time and thanks for all your data. And I actually have found the same thing with looped tubes. I shoot 30/60 singles or red trumarks if I shoot tubes. My looped shooters don't see much use. Have you tried TBG or any flats? Double TBG is a very powerful experience


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Stretch said:


> I've appreciated following your evolution over time and thanks for all your data. And I actually have found the same thing with looped tubes. I shoot 30/60 singles or red trumarks if I shoot tubes. My looped shooters don't see much use. Have you tried TBG or any flats? Double TBG is a very powerful experience


I must say I have some slings that have flats, but so far flats and I are not in love, who knows why ... What I do know from shooting them is that they are noisy. As far as 3060 tubes, I do like them and have shot them a long while, but since I have discovered Green Dub Dub I have not been using 3060 as much. I find Green Dub more versatile, more responsive and faster.

Not to say 3060 is bad, it is great stuff and it is heavier duty than Green Dub IMHO.

wll


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

It's so cool how slingshots leave plenty of room for variety, innovation, and very very personal taste  And yes, I agree about the noise level. For me the flats are a smoother more fluid release, but to be honest I never really met a slingshot I didn't like!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Stretch said:


> It's so cool how slingshots leave plenty of room for variety, innovation, and very very personal taste  And yes, I agree about the noise level. For me the flats are a smoother more fluid release, *but to be honest I never really met a slingshot I didn't like*!


Yes, I tend to agree. LOl, LOL, LOL

wll


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I shoot looped tubes as well as I shoot flats. You just need to figure them out.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

i like tubes to come out the side of the fork so you get a clean sight picture. front is okay, but harder to line up between shots.


----------

